

Censorship and Corruption in Video Game Journalism - Vaskivo
http://robsimple.wordpress.com/2014/08/26/quinnnspiracyinternetapocalypse/

======
Vaskivo
Hi, I'm the submitter of this story (but I am not the author). This article
talks about the controversy the has been talked about (and sometimes silenced)
in the internet for the past week and a half.

It is a long read and it is clear what the author's "side" is, but I think it
is interesting for two reasons.

First, if you're a gamer and follow gaming news, you should be interested in
this. Even if you don't think there is an ethical problem, you should know
what is (possibly) happening behind the curtains.

Second, I really like following these kinds of things. Seeing complete
strangers organize themselves is astounding. The fight against the first bouts
of censorship, this regretabble flamewars and harassement, how they find dirt
and connect information. I love it all in a "trashy soap-opera/reality TV"
kind of way.

This whole situation has a lot to talk about, and it's not just about one
thing. It relates not only to corrupt journalist but also to a sex scandal and
harassement, feminism and SJW[1], and a revived indie gogo campaign about
feminism being "sponsored" by 4chan.

The article has links in the end for more information.

It's been a weird week in the internet.

[1][http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=social%20just...](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=social%20justice%20warrior&defid=5763529)

